# kask mojito or vertigo??



## RyanMcGrath (16 Feb 2014)

What helmet would you guys choose and why??
Tried both of them on and there both as comfy

Cheers


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 Feb 2014)

If both are just as comfy.... whichever one I liked the look of best.


----------



## Grayduff (16 Feb 2014)

RyanMcGrath said:


> What helmet would you guys choose and why??
> Tried both of them on and there both as comfy
> 
> Cheers


I will have the one you don`t want


----------



## derrick (16 Feb 2014)

*mojito* in red and white. nice helmets,


----------



## Jonbek (16 Feb 2014)

Got a kask mojito, it's fantastic


----------



## Andy_G (8 Mar 2014)

+ 1 what Derrick said.
The only slight downfall for me is that when its warm out i sweat a lot more and racing in it you do cook a bit.
Ive just bought a Spec Evade for racing, i just hope it cools me down more.


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Mar 2014)

If both are as comfy... I'd go with the cheapest one...


----------



## choplee (12 Mar 2014)

got a kask K-10 found it a great helmet ...i thnik the mojito super seeded it


----------



## stumpy66 (13 Mar 2014)

Sorry to hijack the thread, im looking for a new lid and want soemthing thats not like a mushroom on, what shape would you describe the mojito


----------



## choplee (13 Mar 2014)

stumpy66 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread, im looking for a new lid and want soemthing thats not like a mushroom on, what shape would you describe the mojito


brand hijack 
a friend has just brought a "catlike" brand of helmet ....movistar pro team use them ....it's a nice helmet and was about £80 i think .
i do love my kask


----------



## judder (13 Mar 2014)

Own a vertigo it is by far the most comfy cycle helmet I have worn. .


----------



## HLaB (13 Mar 2014)

Only think I can add is I had a Vertigo and first of it felt horribble but within minutes its so comforfortable you wouldn't realise it was there. After I was hit, I decided to replace it with a cheaper lid I had available :-(


----------



## jowwy (13 Mar 2014)

i have the mojito - its very light and comfortable


----------



## AndyRM (13 Mar 2014)

I'll take a mojito, .


----------



## Carl G (21 Mar 2014)

Another vote for the Mojito here.
Light, comfy & looks quite good (IMO).


----------



## Rustybucket (21 Mar 2014)

+1 for the Mojito

Dont notice it as its so light


----------



## NorthernSky (8 Oct 2014)

I was looking at the vertigo
does the up n down system allow for headwear in the winter?


----------



## MMMMMike (8 Oct 2014)

I have both, and they are absolutely superb. You cannot go wrong whichever you choose.


----------



## MMMMMike (8 Oct 2014)

cruiser31 said:


> I was looking at the vertigo
> does the up n down system allow for headwear in the winter?


 Yeah no problem, I wear a light thermal hat underneath.


----------



## citybabe (9 Oct 2014)

I tried them both and both were very comfy. 
I went with the Mojito


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Oct 2014)

I thought you were asking for the cause of your dizzy spells


----------

